# Franco-American couples wanted for film



## vanessaf

Please note that I am not in any way involved with this project! There was a post about it on a LinkedIn group of which I'm a member. Thought it could be fun for anyone interested. They're also looking for village recommendations (see link at bottom).

_Are you a French-American couple? Do you know one? RendezVous Films is seeking short videos of French-American couples telling how they fell in love.

A feature romantic comedy called Kiss the Frog (Kiss the Frog (2011) - IMDb) will be filmed in 2011. The producers are collecting the real-life stories for an online video channel celebrating the Franco-American relationship. Instructions and an upload link are posted online in French (Kiss The Frog) and in English (Kiss The Frog).

Send us videos in any format telling your own story in French or English. Browse the Kiss the Frog website (Kiss The Frog) for more about the film. Website also in French (Kiss The Frog)._

The Provence Post: Make Your Village A Star!


----------



## kaz101

Hi, I've moved this to the media requests section of the website. Regards, Karen


----------

